# R13 vs R13



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

1D,
I just bought a bunch of insulation at HD recently and noticed the same thing. Needless to say I bought the rolls that weren't precut. You have to watch the big box stores, they many times have similar items but charge a lot more for a little convenience. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## DIYWorker (Jan 11, 2012)

convenience costs - isn't that the truth! I've found that the rolls work just as well anyway!:laughing:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://energycode.pnl.gov/EnergyCodeReqs/


----------



## DIYWorker (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh.. I guess there still was a question to answer 
Good call joecaption - taking care of business!


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Just remember that R13 insulation in a wall gives you a wall much less than R13 (R10-11) because of the framing. Not like using XPS foam.

Dick


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Oregon has its own "specialty code" taken from the IRC prescriptive Code that Joe posted. 

Always a good idea to check with the local AHJ. Notice R-15 is required below-grade walls, not listed R-13 on the other Code page.
http://energycode.pnl.gov/EnergyCodeReqs/?state=Oregon

http://ecodes.biz/ecodes_support/fr...dential/PDFs/Chapter 11_Energy Efficiency.pdf

Gary


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

I think the OP was interested in doing the project properly and not to the typical code minimums or the pink panther way.

Dick


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

concretemasonry said:


> Just remember that R13 insulation in a wall gives you a wall much less than R13 (R10-11) because of the framing. Not like using XPS foam.
> 
> Dick


+1

Actually less for that matter. Even if you figure that your framing leaves a net clear of 80%, that still makes for and R-7.5 average.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Good call, Dick. I'll get you started, don't use f.g.: http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/biggest-loser-fiberglass-insulation-90438/

Gary


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Just don't complicate it and get into the problems with steel studs that really contribute to thermal short circuiting and loss of insulation between the studs.

Dick


----------

